# can you germinate green seeds?



## directional (Aug 6, 2009)

hey guys.. i have been digging on the forum trying to find out if you can germinate green seeds.. 

a friend of mine gave me some of his auto flowering ak47 x blueberry. i think the female must have either a) went too long and made seed, or was pollinated by one of his males.

either way, are the seeds good for use? they are green in color, not brown


----------



## Bluemax (Aug 7, 2009)

they may well be,do the whole cup of water in the dark cupboard for 48 hours

all of my lowlife auto ak seeds looks gash,cracked pale and everything,but all grew and are fine.

had a real real green purple lady seed,that grew,go for it


----------



## nellyatcha (Aug 7, 2009)

directional said:


> hey guys.. i have been digging on the forum trying to find out if you can germinate green seeds..
> 
> a friend of mine gave me some of his auto flowering ak47 x blueberry. i think the female must have either a) went too long and made seed, or was pollinated by one of his males.
> 
> either way, are the seeds good for use? they are green in color, not brown


 
yes because i have crystal seeds and they are green and germinated and the ratio of females was 80% and germinating rate is 75% is you dnt know what crystal are they are white widow and NL5 indica dominant


----------



## directional (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks guys... my friend got about 100-500 auto AK/Blueberry seeds... I am creating some Auto AK/Diesel.. ill try to germ them now and let you guys know (^_^)


----------



## HuN.E (Aug 8, 2009)

hi guys im new 2 this lmao. uhm i have a very dark green seed found it in a foil do you think it will grow? iv never grew before lol! thanks!!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 8, 2009)

shit u hear dese niggas just germinate da bitch and see if it dont grow for u. i had a friend dat gave me a pale green seed said it waz sum dank shit im like dis nigga dont kno shit... this seed aint mature but i germinated it anyway and i told him dat da next day and he said oh izz just like a covering im thinkin in my mind ohh dis sum bullshit so he told me 2 just peel it off soo im like psssh wateva dis shit aint gonna peel off but when i removed the bowl from da plate there wasnt even a damn green spot on the seed it was all brown this cover he waz talkin bout mustve disinigrated into the napkin cause another 24 hours l8er playa a solid white root poppin right out da bitch SOO WAT IM SAYIN IS IF U AINT SURE IT IS OR ISNT GONNA WORK WOULD IT KILL U TO JUST TRY.... ONE LOVE


----------



## ThomasJeffersonDidit (Aug 8, 2009)

> shit u hear dese niggas just germinate da bitch and see if it dont grow for u. i had a friend dat gave me a pale green seed said it waz sum dank shit im like dis nigga dont kno shit... this seed aint mature but i germinated it anyway and i told him dat da next day and he said oh izz just like a covering im thinkin in my mind ohh dis sum bullshit so he told me 2 just peel it off soo im like psssh wateva dis shit aint gonna peel off but when i removed the bowl from da plate there wasnt even a damn green spot on the seed it was all brown this cover he waz talkin bout mustve disinigrated into the napkin cause another 24 hours l8er playa a solid white root poppin right out da bitch SOO WAT IM SAYIN IS IF U AINT SURE IT IS OR ISNT GONNA WORK WOULD IT KILL U TO JUST TRY.... ONE LOVE


haha

Oh man, lol this was real hard to follow but... I agree (maybe?)


----------



## palehawaiian (Aug 9, 2009)

wtf? lmao ok


----------



## directional (Aug 17, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> shit u hear dese niggas just germinate da bitch and see if it dont grow for u. i had a friend dat gave me a pale green seed said it waz sum dank shit im like dis nigga dont kno shit... this seed aint mature but i germinated it anyway and i told him dat da next day and he said oh izz just like a covering im thinkin in my mind ohh dis sum bullshit so he told me 2 just peel it off soo im like psssh wateva dis shit aint gonna peel off but when i removed the bowl from da plate there wasnt even a damn green spot on the seed it was all brown this cover he waz talkin bout mustve disinigrated into the napkin cause another 24 hours l8er playa a solid white root poppin right out da bitch SOO WAT IM SAYIN IS IF U AINT SURE IT IS OR ISNT GONNA WORK WOULD IT KILL U TO JUST TRY.... ONE LOVE


your absolutely right.. i thought the same thing after i made the post (that's why i just came back to it) 

they did germ... so like my man says, if you don't think it'll work try the bitch.

peace


----------



## directional (Aug 23, 2009)

just for the record.

100% of them did NOT germinate.


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 23, 2009)

try and see then pm me


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 23, 2009)

100-500 seeds huh.. Pretty impressive to calculate a quantity that precise..


----------



## I_am_root (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi guys, Just signed up to the site so I could post. So, I found ONE lonesome seed in some great green! JUST one! It is small and green, but here is the thing, it either looks immature and has never developed a shell or it looks like it is a seed that maybe somehow became de-shelled. I'm not sure what to think, I'm trying to germinate it now in a paper towel with distilled water like I have all my others but, this one would really be a gem if it germinated. What do you guys think about this seed? Immature, became de-shelled, and either way - what would that mean for it's chances? Am I allowed to post a photo?


----------



## grayeyes (Aug 9, 2019)

White ones are immature.


----------



## 9BestBudz0 (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey guys, so I grew a seed that I found which was some gelato cake 33 

so grew them and I did find some small green little seeds. I had like 15 of them. 
threw them in a water bottle for about 48 hours or more. Kinda forgot about them. But anyways I had about 12 of them that actually turned a little brown in color and had sprouted a little root. I was really shocked. So I threw them in a jiffy grow thing. With just soil ( did not use the little pouches it comes with). And just poked holes and dropped them. Accidentally made the holes kinda deep. So let’s see how it goes lol. Here’s a pic of seeds


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 10, 2020)

9BestBudz0 said:


> Hey guys, so I grew a seed that I found which was some gelato cake 33
> 
> so grew them and I did find some small green little seeds. I had like 15 of them.
> threw them in a water bottle for about 48 hours or more. Kinda forgot about them. But anyways I had about 12 of them that actually turned a little brown in color and had sprouted a little root. I was really shocked. So I threw them in a jiffy grow thing. With just soil ( did not use the little pouches it comes with). And just poked holes and dropped them. Accidentally made the holes kinda deep. So let’s see how it goes lol. Here’s a pic of seeds


Good luck.


----------



## 9BestBudz0 (Nov 11, 2020)

It can be done. Still shocked you can grow not ready seeds


----------

